# Getting a Billfish to the boat



## Crimson Tide (Jul 24, 2009)

So you've finally hooked what appears to be a billfish in a center-console, and he is taking line. What are the basics of successfully getting him to the boat?
Thanks:001_huh:


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Turning the handle in your right hand in a forward clockwise direction seems to the best technique.:whistling:


----------



## GAHUNTER (Jan 30, 2008)

Splittine said:


> Turning the handle in your right hand in a forward clockwise direction seems to the best technique.:whistling:


 There's one in every crowd! 

I've both captained and reeled several blue marlin "captures" on both cc and walk-around cuddy boats. If you are talking about stand-up fishing (as opposed to a fighting chair), once the gunnels are cleared of rods and lines, slowly swing the boat, under power, until the fish is off the quarter-bow. Then power up enough so that the angler can slowly gain line, being sure to keep the line at about a 45-degree angle off the bow. Don't go too fast as to allow any slack in the line should the fish change direction.

This is not hard for the helmsman, especially if another member of the crew will point at the place where the line enters the water at all times so the pilot can concentrate on the stick and steering wheel without squinting to keep an eye on the line.

The real trick comes when the fish gets close. Here, the pilot has to be ready to react to the fish, no matter what he decides to do. If he charges the boat, be prepared to put her balls-to-the-wall in reverse to keep the fish from going under the boat. If the fish sounds, the angler should move back to the cockpit while the pilot concentrates on keeping the line going out at an angle, rather than angling under the boat. Here again, reverse and turn until the line is angling away from the boat. By now, your angler will be close to death. Be sure to keep him/her hydrated and cool with a wet towel soaked in the ice chest around the neck.

One word of caution here, unless its a "rat" blue, don't wire the fish while it's too green. We made this mistake on my first blue and liked to got everybody killed when the fish almost jumped in the boat. After that, she sounded, and it took another hour-and-a-half to get her up again. This time, however, she was dead!

I'm not going to talk about how to wire the fish, only say that unless the person doing the wiring is experienced at it, don't let him take wraps on his wrist! Remember, the fish is caught once someone touches the leader. Getting it to the side is just gravy.

Now go out and try to remember all this when your 50-wide is dumping line at melting speed and 400 pounds of blue fury is greyhounding across the Gulf! You'll be lucky if you remember where the steering wheel is, much less how to use it. :thumbup:


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

I am not in a hurry to stop the forward movement of the boat, if anything slow from 6knts (trolling speed) down to maybe 3-4 knts, then clear all the other lines/teasers etc... I then loop back towards the fish making sure the line is always tight be having the angler wind like crazy as well as keeping my loop back large. I personally like the angler in the rear and the line kept near 90 off the gunnel. I basically keep doing this till the fish is tired.


----------



## James Carey (Jun 5, 2011)

Moving my cat boat, 31 foot renassiance to Pensacola . need marina, need cat rack , who near by does cat racks. backbayboats


----------



## Mullit (Jun 6, 2011)

I find that by keeping the boat moving once you have the leader the fish is more likely to be calm boatside. Also if you go for a bill grab remember wear leather gloves and use both hands with an overhand grip with thumbs facing one another.


----------



## matttheboatman (Aug 25, 2008)

I agree with MsYellowfin about the angler being in the back of the boat. The only time I would put the angler in the bow is if I needed to go full throttle chasing the fish to prevent it from fully spooling the reel (very rare!)

Initial hook Up
I like to get a lot of line out there - as it safely keeps tension on the line no matter which direction it wants to go. I'll get the line back later. So I keep the boat moving after the strike until I feel everything and everybody is settled down.

Fighting the Fish:
I try to keep the line about 45 degrees off the stern - so as the captain I can control how much tension is on the line. I either turn into the line if I feel its time to gain line on the reel or I turn away from the fish and pick up speed if I feel the fish is coming at the boat. Ultimately, I want to use the boat to keep pressure on the fish and not rely on the angler who gets tired, or is messing with a belt or whatever. When the angler quits reeling, I will slowly turn the boat toward the fish and tell him to start reeling. 

Near the boat.
If the fish is cooperating, my goal is to have the boat and the fish heading in the same direction at the same speed and I just try to get the fish closer and closer to the boat like trying to merge in heavy traffic. I'm worrying about 2 things, the fish making a quick turn under the boat, and the fish starting to grey hound next to the boat. So I make my move closer and closer to fish with caution. Put your "wire" guy holding the line in charge at this point and he directs both the angler and the captain. 

De-hook and Release:
Be sure to wear gloves - (you will only do it bear handled once!). Grab the bill with BOTH HANDS THUMBS FACING EACH OTHER. This will prevent a green fish from spearing you to death. I recommend you immediately cut the line and grab your lure, then work on de-hooking the fish. 

Most billfish I've caught in Gulf are smaller whites and blues. 

Fighting small marlin is like getting into an arguement with your wife, it generally starts off with a lot of excitement and at some point in fight, you both realize that you are firmly connected and need to work together to resolve the problem!


----------

